# Marriott 2018 Maintenance Fees



## SueDonJ

** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!* 

** Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Size (include Season if it's a differential)
Operating Fee
Replacement Reserve
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2017 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!)
** Please report DC Trust and AP Point MF's as the per-point amount in effect on 1/1/18, and any changes throughout the year.*

*MF Related info:*

The *2017 MF thread* has been unstuck and can be found here.
Historical MF info can also be found in this forum's Weeks FAQ.
Operating Budgets for each of the resorts may be posted to owners.marriottvacationclub.com when the bills are sent out.  Sign in, click on "Maintenance Fee/Club Dues" under "Managing Your Ownership" in the column on the right, then the "Make Payment" button, then the "View eBilling Invoices & Inserts" link.

************* Thread Compilation *************

_*Destination Club*_

*MF's assessed on purchased Trust Points = $0.553/Point = $138.25 per Beneficial Interest (BI=250 Pts) *Post #17

*Club Dues Fee assessed on Owners of Trust Points and DC-Enrolled Weeks *Post #17

$195 Owners and Select Members
$235 Executive and Presidential Members
$260 Chairman's Club Members
*Asia Pacific Points*

_*Additional Specific Fees*_

*International Owner Service Fee = $34.50 *Post #4

*VAT (Value Added Tax) for European Owners*
Thai VAT - Post #59
Spain VAT - Post #60 and Post #61

_*MVC Weeks*_

_*Note that Property Taxes for the Florida resorts will vary according to the Resort Calendar seasons, and are included in the MF budgets.
*Note that Property Taxes for the California resorts will vary among owners based on purchase price/date, and are billed separately by the counties.
_
*Aruba Ocean Club *2BR and 1BR - Post #43
*Aruba Surf Club *2BR - Post #10 and 3BR - Post #20
*Barony Beach Club* Post #62 and Post #66 and Post #67
*Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge* Post #48
*Cypress Harbour* Sport - Post #32 and Sport - Post #63 and Summer - Post #63
*Desert Springs Villas I* Post #23
*Desert Springs Villas II* Post #27 and Post #31
*Fairway Villas* Post #69
*Frenchman's Cove* 2BR Plat - Post #51 and Post #68
*Grand Chateau *2BR - Post #4 and  2BR - Post #34 and 3BR EOY - Post #63
*Grande Ocean* Post #18 and Post #30
*Grande Vista* 3BR Plat and 3BR Gold and 2BR Plat - Post #50 and 2BR Gold - Post #52
*Harbour Club* Post #67
*Harbour Lake *2BR Plat - Post #7 and 2BR Gold - Post #8
*Harbour Point at Shelter Cove* Post #5
*Imperial Palms* 3BR Special - Post #37
*Kauai Beach Club* 1BR - Post #71
*Ko Olina Beach Club* 2BR EOY - Post #21 and 2BR EOY - Post #26  and 3BR - Post #22
*Lakeshore Reserve* 2BR Plat Prem - Post #44
*Legends Edge at Bay Point *Plat - Post #6 and Gold - Post #14
*Manor Club* Post #22
*Marbella Beach Resort* 2BR - Post #60
*Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Towers *2BR - Post #16
*Maui Ocean Club - Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing *1BR EOY and 2BR EOY - Post #15 and 2BR - Post #16
*Monarch* 2BR - Post #47 and 2BR - Post #67
*MountainSide* 2BR - Post #70
*Mountain Valley Lodge at Breckenridge* Studio Plat Plus Week 51 - Post #54
*Newport Coast Villas* Post #35
*Oceana Palms* 2BR Gold - Post #55
*Ocean Pointe* 3BR Silver - Post #56 and 2BR Silver - Post #57 and 2BR Plat and 2BR Gold - Post #58 and 2BR - Post #67
*OceanWatch Villas at Grand Dunes* Post #38 and Post #46
*Phuket Beach Club *Post #59
*Playa Andaluza* 3BR - Post #61 and 2BR - Post #64
*Pulse at Custom House, Boston* Post #12
*Sabal Palms* 2BR Red - Post #51
*Shadow Ridge Villages* 2BR Gold EOY - Post #39 and 2BR Plat - Post #40
*St. Kitts Beach Club* 2BR - Post #36
*Streamside at Vail* Birch 1BR Week 15 - Post #45
*Summit Watch* 2BR - Post #19
*SurfWatch* 3BR - Post #49
*Timber Lodge* 2BR Plat Summer - Post #9 and 3BR Plat Summer - Post #13 and 2BR Plat Ski and Summer - Post #53
*Villas at Doral* 2BR Plat - Post #42
*Waiohai Beach Club *Post #11
*Willow Ridge Lodge* 2BR - Post #33 and 2BR - Post #41 and 2BR EOY - Post #65


----------



## urfriend

SueDonJ said:


> ** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!*
> 
> ** Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*
> 
> Resort Name/Unit Size (include Season if it's a differential)
> Operating Fee
> Replacement Reserve
> Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
> Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
> Special Assessment (where it exists)
> TOTAL
> Increase/decrease over 2017 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!)
> ** Please report DC Trust and AP Point MF's as the per-point amount in effect on 1/1/18, and any changes throughout the year.*
> 
> *MF Related info:*
> 
> The *2017 MF thread* has been unstuck and can be found here.
> Historical MF info can also be found in this forum's Weeks FAQ.
> Operating Budgets for each of the resorts may be posted to owners.marriottvacationclub.com when the bills are sent out.  Sign in, click on "Maintenance Fee/Club Dues" under "Managing Your Ownership" in the column on the right, then the "Make Payment" button, then the "View eBilling Invoices & Inserts" link.
> 
> ************* Thread Compilation *************
> 
> _*Destination Club*_
> 
> *MF's assessed on purchased Trust Points = *
> 
> *Club Dues Fee assessed on Owners of Trust Points and DC-Enrolled Weeks*
> 
> $185 Owners and Select Members
> $225 Executive and Presidential Members
> $250 Chairman's Club Members
> *Asia Pacific Points*
> 
> _*Additional Specific Fees*_
> 
> *International Owner Service Fee*
> 
> *VAT (Value Added Tax) for European Owners*
> 
> _*MVC Weeks*_
> 
> _*Note that Property Taxes for the Florida resorts will vary according to the Resort Calendar seasons, and are included in the MF budgets.
> *Note that Property Taxes for the California resorts will vary among owners based on purchase price/date, and are billed separately by the counties._



FYI: Club Dues are going up $10 October 31, 2018


----------



## SueDonJ

urfriend said:


> FYI: Club Dues are going up $10 October 31, 2018



Thanks.  JIMinNC had already posted the 2018 proposed Trust MF's and increased Club Dues fee a few months ago so the Points FAQ has been updated, but for this thread I'm waiting on the confirmation via official notice/invoice.


----------



## Kokolea

*▼Grand Chateau / 2BR / EY * 

2018 Operating Fee.....$864.59  （2017：$836.93）
2018 Replacement Reserve.....$314.43  （2017：$302.34）
2018 Property Tax Fee.....$54.44  （2017：$55.53）
------------------------------------------------------------------
*TOTAL  $1,233.46 * （2017：$1,194.80）
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Increase of $38.66 (3.24%UP)*
------------------------------------------------------------------

NOTE: International Owner pay the $34.50 International Service Fee so my total is $1,267.96 which is up 3.14%.


----------



## rsackett

Harbour Point @ Shelter Cove - 2BR - EY - Summer

*Fiscal Year Description* *Due Date* *Amount Due*
2018 Property Tax Fee 2018-01-09  $75.26  (2017 = $69.64) 8.1% increase
2018 Replacement Reserve 2018-01-09  $352.90 (2017 = $176.65) 99.8% increase 
2018 Operating Fee 2018-01-09  $956.87 (2017 = $1026.77) 6.8% Decrease 

Total: $1385.03 (2017 = $1273.06) 

$111.97 or 8.8% increase


----------



## Saintsfanfl

*Legend's Edge - Annual Platinum
*
Florida Club Fee 47.58 - 5.5% increase
Property Tax Fee 112.50 - 50% increase (yikes!)
Replacement Reserve 348.81 - 9% increase
Operating Fee 1,024.16 - 3.3% increase

Total: $1,533.05 (2017 - $1,431.90)

$101.15 - 7.064% increase


----------



## Saintsfanfl

*Harbour Lake - 2BR Platinum*

Property Tax Fee 159.61
Replacement Reserve 356.40
Operating Fee 864.41

Total: *$1,380.42*


----------



## dioxide45

*Harbour Lake - 2BR Gold*

2018 Property Tax Fee $133.73
2018 Replacement Reserve $356.40
2018 Operating Fee $864.41
*Total $1,354.54
*
2017 Total: $1,304.56 (+$49.98) 3.8% increase


----------



## SeaDoc

*TIMBER LODGE 2BR EY - SUMMER*

2018 Condo Operating $223.14 (212.12=2017)
2018 Condo Reserve   $59.53 (54.12=2017)
2018 Operating Fee    $712.19 (651.80=2017)
2018 Replacement Reserve  $321.48 (313.02=2017)
*TOTAL:  1316.34 (1231.06=2017) 7% increase
*
_[Edited at OP's request]_
Property Taxes billed by the county $140.00


----------



## tynian16

*Aruba Surf Club - 2BR Gold*

2018 Reserve Fee $532.08
2018 Operating Fee $1,319.53
*Total $1,851.61*

2017 Total: $1,803.50 (+$48.11) 2.67% increase


----------



## brianfox

*Waiohai Beach Club 2018 - 2BR Annual*

Operating Fee $1,404.58
Replacement Reserve $440.66
Property Tax $232.16
Total $2,077.40

2017 $2,013.60

3.2% Increase


----------



## jtp1947

*BOSTON CUSTOM HOUSE PULSE 2018*
Operating Fee $1470
Replacement Reserve $375
Total Maintenance Fee $1845
Increase 3.6%


----------



## ahdah

*Timber Lodge 3 bedroom summer
*
Condo Operating  $225.64
Condo Reserve          $82.21
Operating Fee      $872.93
Replacement Reserve    $443.94
Total      $1624.72

Property billed by country    $165.62


----------



## WyldSmurf

*Marriott's Legends Edge Gold Week 2Br 
*
Florida Club Fee 47.58 - 5.5% increase
Property Tax Fee 93.75 - 25% increase
Replacement Reserve 348.81 - 9% increase
Operating Fee 1,024.16 - 3.3% increase

Total: $1,514.30 (2017 - $1,431.90)

$82.40 – 5.8% increase


----------



## NTP66

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (MM0) - 1BR EOY OV*

2018 AOAO Operating Fee  - $320.87 (2017: $306.67, +4.63%)
2018 AOAO Replacement Reserve  - $62.90 (2017: $57.72,   +8.97%)
2018 Operating Fee  - $392.44 (2017: $388.82,   +0.93%)
2018 Property Tax Fee - $132.25 (2017: $127.01,   +4.13%)
2018 Replacement Reserve - $135.22 (2017: $114.59,   +18.00%)

*Total: $1043.68* (2017: $994.81, +4.91%)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (MM0) - 2BR EOY OV
*
2018 AOAO Operating Fee - $ 352.97 (2017: $337.33, +4.64%)
2018 AOAO Replacement Reserve - $69.19 (2017: $63.49, +8.98%)
2018 Operating Fee - $431.70 (2017: $427.71, +0.93%)
2018 Property Tax Fee - $145.48 (2017: $139.71, +4.13%)
2018 Replacement Reserve - $148.74 (2017: $126.05, +18.00%)

*Total: $1148.08* (2017: $1094.29, +4.92%)


----------



## TXTortoise

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - (MM0) - 2BR OF Annual*
2018 AOAO Operating Fee - $705.93 (2017: $674.66)
2018 AOAO Replacement Reserve - $138.38 (2017: $126.98)
2018 Operating Fee - $863.39 (2017: $855.41)
2018 Property Tax Fee - $290.95 (2017: $279.42)
2018 Replacement Reserve - $297.48 (2017: $252.10)
*Total: $2296.13 **(2017: $2188.57*, $107.56, +4.91%)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina/Napili (MM1) - 2BR OF Annual*
2018 AOAO Operating Fee - $790.90 (2017: $755.89)
2018 AOAO Replacement Reserve - $155.04 (2017: $142.27)
2018 Operating Fee - $967.34 (2017: $958.41)
2018 Property Tax Fee - $325.97 (2017: $313.06)
2018 Replacement Reserve - $333.29 (2017: $282.45)
*Total: $2572.54 **(2017: $2452.08*, $120.46, +4.91%)

_[Posts merged; below from *dioxide45*.]_

You can always go back to past years MF threads and pull the past numbers. Here is the thread for 2017 MFs.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/marriott-2017-maintenance-fees.246824/

Maui Ocean Club - Original Towers [Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing] - 2017
2 bedroom oceanfront: $2188.57

2017 AOAO Replacement Reserve 2017-01-09 126.98
2017 Replacement Reserve 2017-01-09 252.10
2017 Property Tax Fee 2017-01-09 279.42
2017 AOAO Operating Fee 2017-01-09 674.66
2017 Operating Fee 2017-01-09 855.41

Marriott's Maui Ocean Club- Lahaina & Napili Towers

Annual 2BR OF unit:

2017 AOAO Replacement Reserve 142.27
2017 Replacement Reserve 282.45
2017 Property Tax Fee 313.06
2017 AOAO Operating Fee 755.89
2017 Operating Fee 958.41

Total 2,452.08


----------



## SeaDoc

_*Destination Club - 2018*_

*MF's assessed on purchased Trust Points = $.553*

*Club Dues Fee assessed on Owners of Trust Points and DC-Enrolled Weeks*

$195 Owners and Select Members
$235 Executive and Presidential Members
$260 Chairman's Club Members


----------



## GreenTea

Grande Ocean:
*Fiscal Year Description* *Due Date* *Amount Due*
2018 Property Tax Fee 2018-01-09  130.20
2018 Replacement Reserve 2018-01-09  334.00
2018 Operating Fee 2018-01-09  943.58

Total $1407.78


----------



## Wahoo

*Summit Watch* - 2BR - Annual - Platinum

2018 - Property Tax Fee - $60.48
2018 - Replacement Reserve - $395.08
2018 - Operating Fee - $1154.38

Total: $1609.94 (2017 = $1557.86) 

$52.08 or 3.3% increase


----------



## m61376

Aruba Surf Club 3 BR:
Operating Fee: 1762.91
Reserve fee: 725.21
Total: $2488.12

2017 fees: (sorry- I realized I must have made a mistake when I posted the 2017 utilities last year, but the total was correct)
Operating Fee (Inc. utilities): $1683.33
Replacement Reserve: $671.39
Total 2017 MF: $2354.72

Almost a 5.7% increase


----------



## Kokolea

*▼KoOlina / 2BR Platinum/ EOY *

2018 Operating Fee.....$838.31 （2017：$819.23）
2018 Replacement Reserve.....$165.85 （2017：$144.65）
2018 Property Tax Fee.....$100.97 （2017：$95.17）
------------------------------------------------------------------
*TOTAL $1,105.13* （2017：$1,059.05）
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Increase of $46.08 (4.35%UP)*
------------------------------------------------------------------

NOTE: International Owner pay the $17.25 International Service Fee so my total is $1,122.38 which is up 4.28%.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

*Manor Club Original & Sequel - 2BR Platinum*

2018 Property Tax Fee $69.15
2018 Replacement Reserve $260.00
2018 Operating Fee $1,040.85
*Total $1,370.00*

2017 Total: $1,321.00 (+$49.00) 3.7% increase


----------



## hangloose

*KoOlina / 3BR Platinum / OV / EY*

2018 Operating Fee: $1844.64
2018 Replacement Reserve: $364.93
2018 Property Tax Fee:  $222.16
-----------------------------------------
*TOTAL: $2431.73*
--------------------

I do not have 2017 MF.  *?* Can anyone add, so we can see % increase in 2018 vs 2017?

**********************

TXTortoise:  (Thanks Dioxide45)

2017 MF Thread...

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/marriott-2017-maintenance-fees.246824/

**********************

hangloose:  I don’t see KoOlina 3BR OV EY in that 2017 MF thread or in the XLS?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

*Desert Springs Villas I - 2BR White*

2018 Master Reserve $42.32
2018 Master Operating $68.66
2018 Replacement Reserve $513.16
2018 Operating Fee $933.83
*Total $1,557.97
*
2017 MF: $1484.85

Increase in 2018 over 2017: $73.12, Percentage increase: 4.92%

[_Posts merged after TUGger TXTortoise provided info._]

2017 MF: $1484.85

Increase in 2018 over 2017: $73.12, Percentage increase: 4.92%


----------



## dioxide45

I see the Annual DC Bill for enrolled owners has been posted. Looks to be due on December 9th this year.

2018 Club Dues 2017-12-09  195.00


----------



## jpc763

*Ko Olina - EOY 2 BR

Fiscal Year Description* *Due Date* *Amount Due*
2018 Property Tax Fee 2018-01-16  100.97
2018 Replacement Reserve 2018-01-16  165.85
2018 Operating Fee 2018-01-16  838.31

Up 4.35%


----------



## GetawaysRus

Desert Springs Villas 2 - 2BR (white season)

2017 MF: 1313.54
2018 MF: 1381.83

That's a $68.29 increase, which is 5.2%.

_[Comments moved to 2018 MF's Discussion Thread.]_


----------



## SueDonJ

*Moderator Note*:  Please, this thread is for informational purposes only, for posts that indicate the nuts&bolts amounts of MF's.  Comments/questions about generic issues related to MF's should be placed in the discussion forum here, 2018 MF's Discussion Thread.  Or, feel free to start a new discussion thread if specific issues related to a single resort arise.  As always, if you want to add/change something in one of your own posts but the 48-hour edit window has closed, send it to me in a PM and I'm happy to do your editing for you.

This thread's been edited by consolidating several posts into one and by moving a few comments to the discussion thread.  Let's all get back on track.  Thanks!


----------



## GregT

dioxide45 said:


> I see the Annual DC Bill for enrolled owners has been posted. Looks to be due on December 9th this year.
> 
> 2018 Club Dues 2017-12-09  195.00


Chairman’s Club fee is $260

My MM1 3BR is $3,086. I will post details ASAP. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## Luvtoride

*Grande Ocean 2 bedroom Gold*
2018 Operating fee      943.58
2018 Property tax      130.20
2018 Replacement reserve      334.00
  Total   1,407.78

Sorry, I can't find my 2017 Maintenance fees to compare and calculate the increase.


----------



## Luvtoride

*Desert Springs Villa II 2 bedroom Blue*
2018 Master Reserve        42.32
2018 Master Operating        68.66
2018 Operating Fee      833.66
2018 Replacement reserve      437.19
    Total                                 1,381.83

Sorry, I can't find my 2017 Maintenance fees to compare and calculate the increase


----------



## Luvtoride

*Cypress Harbour 2 bedroom Sport*
2018 Operating Fee      800.08
2018 Property Tax      102.45
2018 Replacement Reserve      355.00
                          Total   1,257.53


 Sorry, I can't find my 2017 Maintenance fees to compare and calculate the increase.

I also own a 3 bedroom Silver at Ocean Pointe but that MF invoice hasn't been received yet.  Will post when I receive it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

*Willow Ridge Lodge - 2BR Platinum (EOYx2)*

2018 Replacement Reserve $306.86
2018 Operating Fee $888.38
*Total $1,195.24*

2017 Total: $1,134.34 (+$59.90) 5.3% increase


----------



## l0410z

*Grand Chateau  2 Br* (I own EOY but will use full years numbers from both 2017 and 18)

2018 Operating Fee   $ 919.03   (2017 -  $892.46)     - Increase 2.98 %
2018 Reserve Fee     $ 314.43   (2017 -  $302.34)      - Increase 4.0  %
*Total                       $1233.46 (2017 - $1194.80)  - Increase 3.23 %*


----------



## Xpat

*Newport Coast Villas*

2018 Master Reserve 61.18
2018 Condo Reserve 64.44
2018 Master Operating 89.74
2018 Condo Operating 123.99
2018 Replacement Reserve 291.96
2018 Operating Fee 632.90

*2018 Total $1264.21*

*up 5.87% (2017 Total $1194.15)
*
Note: property tax ($98.22) billed separately


----------



## bazzap

St Kitts Beach Club 2 Bed External Gold Week
2018 International Service Fee $34.50
2018 Operating Fee $1397.06
2018 Property Tax Fee $14.92
2018 Replacement Reserve $499.33
2018 Total $1945.81
Increase in 2018 2.2%


----------



## jpc763

*Marriott's Imperial Palm Villas - 3BR Special Season*

*Fiscal Year Description* *Due Date* *Amount Due*
2018 Property Tax Fee 2018-01-19  190.81
2018 Replacement Reserve 2018-01-19  429.84
2018 Operating Fee 2018-01-19  1002.91
2018 Total 1623.56 - 7.29% increase!


----------



## rrazzorr

*OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes* * - 2BR
*
2018 Replacement Reserve $300.48
2018 Operating Fee $951.51
-----------------------------------------
*TOTAL: $1251.99  *- (2017 - $1215.30) - Increase 3.01% (excluding  2017 one-time "Disaster Recovery" Fee)
--------------------

2017
$1,131.83 - Operating Fee *
$283.47 - Replacement Reserve

Total 2017 MF: $1,415.30 *
* This includes a one-time "Disaster Recovery" charge in the Operating Fee of $200.00 for damages/expenses caused by Hurricane Matthew. (2017)


----------



## jpc763

*Shadow Ridge Villages - 2BR Gold Season - EOY Odd

Fiscal Year Description* *Due Date* *Amount Due*
2018 Master Reserve   3.40
2018 Master Operating   11.35
2018 Condo Reserve   39.76
2018 Condo Operating   70.38
2018 Replacement Reserve   151.44
2018 Operating Fee   463.42

Total: 739.75    - Increase of 5.91%


----------



## aka Julie

*Shadow Ridge Villages -- Platinum Annual*

2018 Master Reserve                6.79
2018 Master Operating            22.70
2018 Condo Reserve               79.51
2018 Condo Operating           140.76
2018 Replacement Reserve    302.88
2018 Operating Fee               926.84
Total                                   1479.48 (does not include property taxes)
Increase from 2017                5.91%


----------



## rickandcindy23

*Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge 2 bedroom annual*
2018 Operating Fee $888.38
2018 Replacement Reserve $306.86
$1,195.24 Total
Last year was $1,134.34


----------



## Seaport104

*Marriott's Villas at Doral*
*2BR Platinum*

2018 Florida Club Fee $47.58
2018 Property Tax Fee $118.80
2018 Replacement Reserve $320.00
2018 Operating Fee $1,164.35

Total :  $1,650.73


----------



## Seaport104

*Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club*

*2BR Unit (Same for Platinum and Gold)*

2018 Utilities  $230.27
2018 Replacement Reserve   $695.72
2018 Operating Fee $1,007.27

Total : $1,933.26

*1BR Unit (Same for Platinum and Gold)*

2018 Utilities  $ 163.81
2018 Replacement Reserve   $520.20
2018 Operating Fee $ 768.25

Total : $1,452.26


----------



## Saintsfanfl

*Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve*
*2BR Premier Platinum Tier 1*

2018 Property Tax Fee $218.54
2018 Replacement Reserve $263.25
2018 Operating Fee $1,338.16

Total : $1,820.95


----------



## TXTortoise

*Streamside at Vail (Birch Building) - 1BR Fixed Week 15 (Unit 103)*

2018 Operating Fee  $505.40  (2017 - $508.40)
2018 Replacement Reserve - $169.72 (2017 - $161.68)
*Total $675.12 *(2017 - 670.08) 0.7% DECREASE

MFs vary by week and unit size
* 

 
*


----------



## suenmike32

*Ocean Watch at Grand Dunes (Gold)*

2018 Operating Fee $951.51
2018 Replacement Reserve $300.48
*Total $1,261.99*

2017 MF: $1415.30

_Kinda hard to believe...but it's the first time I've seen my MF go down. There "is" a Santa Claus!_

_[Posts merged.]

Gatorray:_ Sorry to bust your bubble my friend.  The MF actually went up about $66.  The "decrease" is simply a reflection of the 1 time hurricane Matthew assessment. It did not carry forward to 2018. Keep believing but check the figures..... ;>)   Ray

_suenmike32:_ Thanks for the heads up. Have a great day Snarky.


----------



## l0410z

Marriott Monarch Fixed Week

2017
Property Tax     109.79
Operating Fee   863.49
Reserve Fee      458.49
==============
Total Fee         1431.77

2018
Property Tax      121.96   +*11%*
Operating Fee  1106.69   +*22%   *
Reserve Fee      454.76    *-01%*
===============
Total              1683.41     *+17.5%*

Included in 2018 is an assessment of 200 for the damage caused by both Matthew's and Irma.  Included in this is a 4 year assessment of 150 per year that started in 2016 that ends in 2019.

*Moderator Note -->*  See discussion thread: Monarch 2018 Maintenance fees?


----------



## Xpat

*Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge*

2018 Property Tax Fee 2018-01-12  35.60
2018 Replacement Reserve 2018-01-12  361.66
2018 Operating Fee 2018-01-12  984.85

*2018 Total $1382.11*

*up 5.17% (2017 Total $1314.11)*


----------



## SueDonJ

*SurfWatch 3BR*

$1,118.70 Operating Fee
$334.23 Replacement Reserve
$106.17 Property Taxes

*$1,559.10 - Total*

_(2017 Comparison)
$1,124.17 - Operating Fee *including one-time "Disaster Recovery" fee of $54.48 following Hurricane Matthew
$286.32 - Replacement Reserve
$94.62 - Property Taxes_


----------



## Saintsfanfl

*Grande Vista

3BR Platinum Non-Florida Club*
2018 Reservation System Charge $43.58 (+6%)
2018 Property Tax Fee $191.97 (-9.3%)
2018 Replacement Reserve $435.12 (+4%)
2018 Operating Fee $1,065.90 (+9%)
*Total : $1,736.57 (+4% - $1,668.83)*

*3BR Platinum Florida Club*
2018 Florida Club Fee $47.58 (+5.5%)
2018 Property Tax Fee $191.97 (-9.3%)
2018 Replacement Reserve $435.12 (+4%)
2018 Operating Fee $1,065.90 (+9%)
*Total : $1,740.57 (+4% - $1,672.83)*

*3BR Gold Florida Club*
2018 Florida Club Fee $47.58 (+5.5%)
2018 Property Tax Fee $145.87
2018 Replacement Reserve $435.12 (+4%)
2018 Operating Fee $1,065.90 (+9%)
*Total : $1,694.47

2BR Platinum Florida Club*
2018 Florida Club Fee $47.58 (+5.5%)
2018 Property Tax Fee $168.67
2018 Replacement Reserve $329.77
2018 Operating Fee $807.83
*Total : $1,353.85*


----------



## Fairwinds

*2BR Gold Frenchman’s Cove*
2018 Operating Fee:  $2,037.86
Taxes billed separately
2018 Replacement Fee: $402.79
*2018 Total: $2,450.65*

*2BR Red Sabal Palms*
2018 Operating Fee: $805.43
2018 Property Tax: $152.52
2018 Replacement Reserve: $382.97
*2018 Total: $1,340.92*


----------



## dioxide45

*Grande Vista Gold 2BR - Florida Club*

2018 Florida Club Fee: $47.58
2018 Property Tax Fee: $144.16
2018 Replacement Reserve    2018-01-05    329.77
2018 Operating Fee    2018-01-05    807.83
Total $1,329.34

2017 Total: 1,277.28 <<-- 4.08% increase


----------



## tahoe

Marriott Timber Lodge 2BR Platinum Ski

*Fiscal Year Description* *Due Date* *Amount Due*
2018 Condo Reserve          59.53 
2018 Condo Operating       223.14 
2018 Replacement Reserve   321.48 
2018 Operating Fee         712.19 

*2018 Total               $1316.34*

CA property tax billed separately.

2017 bill was $1231.06, so 2018 increase of $85.28 or 6.9%

(This is the same fee as 2BR Platinum Summer)


----------



## Saintsfanfl

*Mountain Valley Lodge - Studio - Platinum Plus Week 51*

2018 Property Tax Fee: $29.68
2018 Replacement Reserve: $214.36
2018 Operating Fee: $1,109.80
*Total $1,353.84
*
2017 Total: 1,292.00 (from purchase agreement disclosure) <<-- 4.79% increase


----------



## Saintsfanfl

*Oceana Palms - 2BR Gold Oceanside*

2018 Property Tax Fee: $221.09 (2.0% decrease)
2018 Replacement Reserve: $301.35 (4.1% increase)
2018 Operating Fee: $1,172.14 (4.89% increase)
*Total $1,694.58*

2017 Total: 1,632.59<<-- 3.80% increase


----------



## dougp26364

Ocean Pointe 3 bedroom silver season

Florida Club $47.58
Property Tax $184.95
Reserve $441.66
Operatining fee $1,486.10
*Total $2,160.29
*
This is not a proposal but what has been billed on the MVC web site wit( a due date of 1/19/2018.

2017 fees were $1,814.32. So the fees are up $345.97 or a 19% increase.

_Discussion thread here: >19% increase in MF's at Ocean Pointe_


----------



## Saintsfanfl

OUCH! Don't they have insurance?! _[Please see Discussion thread linked in post above.]_

*Ocean Pointe - 2BR Silver*

2018 Florida Club Fee: $47.58 (5.5% increase)
2018 Property Tax Fee: $131.18 (0.0% how is that possible?)
2018 Replacement Reserve: $367.10 (6.3% increase)
2018 Operating Fee: $1,235.23 (27.24% increase)
*Total $1,781.09*

2017 Total: $1,492.39<<-- 19.34% increase


----------



## Seaport104

*Ocean Pointe - 2BR Platinum*


2018 Florida Club Fee $47.58
2018 Property Tax Fee $216.06
2018 Replacement Reserve $367.10
2018 Operating Fee $1,235.23
*Total $1,865.97* 

*Ocean Pointe - 2BR Gold*

2018 Florida Club Fee $47.58
2018 Property Tax Fee $147.25
2018 Replacement Reserve $ 367.10
2018 Operating Fee $1,235.23

*Total $1,797.16 *


----------



## Xpat

*Phuket Beach Club - 2BR*

2018 Maintenance Fee 33357.49
2018 Thai VAT Fee 2335.02
*
2018 Total 35692.51 Thai Baht (+2.60%)
$1094.69*


----------



## Xpat

*Marbella Beach Resort - 2BR*

2018 Maintenance Fee 944.87
2018 Spain VAT 94.49
*
2018 Total 1039.36 Euros (+3.95%)
$1238.50*


----------



## Xpat

*Playa Andaluza - 3BR*

2018 Maintenance Fee 1073.73
2018 Spain VAT 107.37
*
2018 Total 1181.10 Euros (+2.46%)
$1405.19*


----------



## JIMinNC

*2BR Barony Beach Club, Hilton Head Island*
2018 Operating Fee: $888.00
2018 Property Tax Fee: $95.58
2018 Replacement Fee: $367.55
*2018 Total: $1,351.13*

 2017 Total: $1,351.13 (+0.00%) - The 2017 fee included a $75 disaster recovery fee, so they just converted the disaster fee into the maintenance fee for 2018. If you back out the $75 fee from the 2017 maintenance fee you get $1,276.13 for the base 2017 maintenance fee, so the 2018 fee of $1,351.13 (no disaster fee for 2018) represents a real 5.88% increase over 2017.


----------



## Jeffrey

*Cypress Harbour 2BR Sport*
Fiscal Year Description Due Date Amount Due
2018 Property Tax Fee 2018-01-09.        102.45
2018 Replacement Reserve 2018-01-09  355.00
2018 Operating Fee 2018-01-09             800.08
Total                                                 $1257.53

*Cypress Harbour 2BR Summer*
Fiscal Year Description Due Date Amount Due
2018 Property Tax Fee 2018-01-09         136.42
2018 Replacement Reserve 2018-01-09  355.00
2018 Operating Fee 2018-01-09             800.08
Total                                                 $1291.50

*Grand Chateau 3BR Platinum EOY*
Fiscal Year Description Due Date Amount Due
2018 Property Tax Fee 2018-01-16           44.73
2018 Replacement Reserve 2018-01-16  258.33
2018 Operating Fee 2018-01-16             632.77
Total                                                   $935.83 (presumably 1871.66 for annual week)


----------



## R2babu007

*Playa Andaluza - 2BR - Gold Season Garden View*

2018 Maintenance Fee €954.40
2018 Spain VAT €95.44
*
2018 Total €1049.84 Euros
$1246.00 (estimate with € to $ conversion)*


----------



## R2babu007

*Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge - 2BR Platinum Season Every other Year Even*

2018 Replacement Reserve 153.43
2018 Operating Fee   444.19 


*Total Fee: $597.62

ARDA Contribution  $10.00*


----------



## pcgirl54

*2018-Marriott Barony Beach Gold Season Garden View $1351.18*
$888 Operating fee 
$95.58 Property Tax
$367.55 Replacement Reserve
*
2017 $1351.13=$1276.00 plus one time disaster fee of $75 due to the hurricane Matthew damage, Operating Fee $860.59, Property Tax $91.03, Reserve $334.15

2016 $1232.00  
*


----------



## Beverley

*Ocean Point* 2 BD EY - 1797.16 2018, last year 1508.46
*Harbor Club* (HHI) 2 BD EY - 1691.10 2018, last year 1695.83
*Barony Beach Club* 2BD EY - 1352.13 2018, last year 1351.13 (no change)
*Monarch* 2BD EY - 1683.41 2018, last year 1420.10
*Destinations 4500 points* - 2748.50, 2018, last year 2622.40

Sure hope we get a hurricane free year to see if they actually drop the extra 250 they say is for the deductible charges from hurricane damage claims.  That 250 adds up when charges for each villa.  ouch )

_[Posts merged.]

gatorray:_ Your slightly lower MF figures for Ocean Pointe are somewhat different from another member's for 2018. Did I miss something? (Compare to Seaport104).
_VacationForever:_ See post #59. Gold vs. Platinum, difference is in property tax with Platinum being higher.


----------



## cpuricelli

*Frenchman's Cove - St. Thomas*
$2,037 - 2018 Operating Fee
$402 - 2018 Replacement Reserve
---------------------------------------
$$2,440

I believe my first year maintenance was $1100.  this is insane

_[Posts merged.]

Luvtoride:_ Cp, this will hopefully be a one year blip.  This property had lots of damage from Hurricane Maria/Irma and the large increase represents the deductibles that insurance didn’t cover as well as increased insurance premiums for this year.   Keep your fingers crossed for a better season this year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

*Marriott's Fairway Villas*
Operating Fee - $987.42
Property Tax Fee - $102.58
Replacement Reserve - $316.00
Total 2018 MF - $1406.00  Increase of 4.9% over 2017


----------



## TXTortoise

Marriott's Mountainside at Park City; 2BR

I don't have the breakout as it's a new purchase, but 2018 total was $1340.81

_[Posts merged; below from TUGger Colt Seavers]_

Breakout for MountainSide 2BR:

Operating Fee - $980.99
Replacement Reserve - $379.80
Total: $1340.81; Increase of $51.79 (4.0%) from 2017


----------



## TravelAmore

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club - 2018
*
1 Bedroom - Ocean View
AOAO Operating Fee -     557.05
AOAO Replacement Res - 144.15
Operating Fee -               784.30
Property Tax Fee -           196.20
Replacement Reserve -    151.10
    Total                         *$1832.80*

2017 Charges - 1 Bedroom
Operating Fee - 864.50
Replacement F - 178.50
Property Tax -    159.50
AOAO Operating and Replacement Fees (assumption - see 2017 posting https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/marriott-2017-maintenance-fees.246824/) - $481.00
Total                  *$1,683.50

Increase of $149.30 or 8.87%*


----------

